# Spark Plug - Iridium or Platinum NGK



## Fernan Abracosa (Oct 7, 2004)

Spark Plug 

Which is better Iridium or Platinum NGK spark plug. Anyone used iridium?

For fuel efficiency and power.


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Fernan Abracosa said:


> Spark Plug
> 
> Which is better Iridium or Platinum NGK spark plug. Anyone used iridium?
> 
> For fuel efficiency and power.


Ya. I also need to know whicj is better? Anyone knows and has used iridium?


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

I would go with Iridium but I also heard that Silverstone plugs from Nology are way better that Iridium and Platinum. Check out Nology.com :thumbup:


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

ReTroAcTive said:


> I would go with Iridium but I also heard that Silverstone plugs from Nology are way better that Iridium and Platinum. Check out Nology.com :thumbup:


R u using iridium now?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

heard denso iradiums and ngks are the best


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Slacky said:


> heard denso iradiums and ngks are the best


I have to replace my ordinary denso spark plug to NGK platinum because when it gets really fast and hot I heard some pinging. I think this is because the spark plug can’t handle so much heat specially when it turn red.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bang for buck I dont think you can beat NGK irridium


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

NGK V-power copper. Less than $10 for all 4.


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

NickZac said:


> bang for buck I dont think you can beat NGK irridium


r u using irridium now? have u use platinum before?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Togie said:


> r u using irridium now? have u use platinum before?


I have the stock NGKs in my car. I believe they are platinum. Lotta turbo guys I know run NGK and say their the best bang for the buck out their. They love em.

here is some read if you are interested
http://www.babcox.com/editorial/cm/cm120032.htm old but good.

edit: actually now Im not sure I do have NGK


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I have the stock NGKs in my car. I believe they are platinum. Lotta turbo guys I know run NGK and say their the best bang for the buck out their. They love em.
> 
> here is some read if you are interested
> http://www.babcox.com/editorial/cm/cm120032.htm old but good.
> ...


here's some info regarding platinum and iridium. I think thier the same except for the price. These info is from NGK. Be trying my new platinum if it will remove my pinging on highspeed.

G-Power Platinum
The platinum market gets new value.
Another precious metal just became more affordable. The all-new G-Power Platinum Spark Plug is designed to deliver the power, performance and quality you expect from NGK at a very competitive price. We call it platinum power to the people.
The G-Power Spark Plug features an extremely fine center electrode of platinum combined with a sharp pointed ground electrode designed for better igniting performance. When compared to conventional plugs, the result is a spark plug that delivers better starts, superior acceleration and greater fuel economy. Extremely clean burning, a new set of G-Power Platinum plugs also creates a considerable reduction in overall emissions.
The superior performance and extremely efficient fuel burning qualities of platinum. They make NGK G-Power mean and clean.

Iridium IX®

The Spark Plug Serious Enthusiasts Rely OnIridium IX Spark Plugs are the most technologically advanced high performance plugs available. Featuring a 0.6 mm iridium center electrode tip, they offer superior ignitability without sacrificing durability. The tapered ground electrode increases flame kernel expansion, while the superior heat range design is ideally suited to the demands of high performance environments. Specially designed to meet the needs of serious enthusiasts, Iridium IX Spark Plugs offer outstanding acceleration, high fuel efficiency and long life. When you demand the most from your engine, rely on the proven performance of NGK Iridium IX Spark Plugs.NGK's new Iridium IX is the personification of these qualities and takes premium performance spark plugs to a new level. A level that is expected from the world leader in spark plugs.The future has never looked so good.


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

Right now I have NGK platinum in my car but I am looking to change them out to Denso Iridium plugs or Nology Silverstone. Which ever is best....


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've NGK Iridium in my GA16DE, worth what I pay for it, but I rather preffer NGK Platinum that worth a little bit more what you pay for it.

I didn't got NKG Platinums 'cause it's almost impossible to get at Mexico but next I'll order them prior to my next trip to USA.

Denso Iridiums is just the fame, IMHO, any spark is better for Nissans than NGK, by the way NGK is a Nissan Subsidiary, just like Denso & Toyota.

NGK cables are also awsome & not so expensive.

Run like a thieve when somebody try to sell you Nology cables for your Nissan, they've a capacitor that can't bear Nissan's Coil power.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

manuelga said:


> NGK cables are also awsome & not so expensive.
> 
> Run like a thieve when somebody try to sell you NKG cables for your Nissan, they've a capacitor that can't bear Nissan's Coil power.


you like NGK cables or you dont... i dont understand.

"NGK cables are also awsome"....."Run like a thieve when somebody try to sell you NKG cables"

???????????


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks & sorry,

Nology are the bad cables.

NGK cables are the best quality, really high performance & the best choice for Nissans.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Thanks & sorry,
> 
> Nology are the bad cables.
> 
> NGK cables are the best quality, really high performance & the best choice for Nissans.


Stick with NGK or Denso, Denso are a little harder to find on the east coast. I use NGK V-Powers and had no problems as of yet. $1.69 @ Advance Auto Parts If I remember right they are BPR5ES-11 I went 1 step hotter due to city driving. NGK TECH INFO 

And for the issue of NGK leads:

They are great quality...

but then again there is the Beck Arnley brand (sold at Advance Auto Parts and some other auto parts stores for less $$), 
I recently spoke to a BA rep Beck Arnley and I was told that they are (most of the time) OEM parts boxed in a Beck Arnley package. In the past few years I have no problems with fitment or quality.

PeaNutB13


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey guys,

Already change my old spark plug and use NGK Platinum (BKR6GP) really is a great spark plug. I really can tell the difference specially the speed, power and response. Still is checking the fuel efficiency.


----------

